# Caméra ip



## Herve62290 (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Comment faire fonctionner des cam ip avec l iPad


----------



## drs (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

En téléchargeant les applications adéquates. Fait une recherche avec "cam ip" ou "cam" dans le store.


----------



## sabrina2013 (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, alors pour répondre à votre question je viens d'acheter une camera de video surveillance sur un super site.
Perso je surveille ma maison depuis mon Ipad, et pour cela j'ai télècharger les applications "foscam surveillance pro" et "Live cam pro" sur App store. &#8232;

J'ai suivi tous ces conseils grâce à un site qui vous aide à paramètrer vos cameras par téléphone. J'avais du mal a connecter ma camera ip de la marque foscam j'ai suivi les conseils et le tutaux qui avait sur ce site: www.cam-officiel.fr
Le site explique aussi qu'elle sont les logiciels les plus adapter pour vos téléphones et tablettes. 

Même si vous pouvez trouver certain camera moins chers sur certain site, vous ne trouverez pas de service comparable à ce site. Surtout pour les personnes qui ont du mal a parametrer les camera ip. En plus le site vous donne accès a ces tutaux d'installation gratuitement. &#8232;www.cam-officiel.fr

Voila j'espère que sa va vous aidez...


----------



## drs (22 Janvier 2012)

En ayant jeté un oeil sur les tutos, ils sont relativement bien faits (sauf les tutos applis android et iphone qui ne sont pas finis).

Mais les prix....c'est quand même assez cher...donc mieux vaut acheter ailleurs et suivre les tutos éventuellement sur ce site...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Janvier 2012)

Très belle pub, on y croirai presque, bravo...


----------

